# Vadai 23L Hungarian barrel



## geek (Apr 10, 2016)

Folks, remind me when these small barrels become neutral.

I put mine in service on March 10, 2015, Here's some notes on what has been going through it (the format or tabs may not show correctly):


*Batch 1*: 3-5 weeks	*Mosti RI Amarone* Mar 10, 2015 to	Apr 7 

*Batch 2*: 6-8 weeks	*WE World Vineyard Malbec* Apr 7 to May 8 

*Batch 3*: 8-10 weeks	*WE LE Super Tuscan* May 8	to July 18 

*Batch 4*: 10-12 weeks	*Sangio blend* from Oct. 2014	July 18	to Oct 2 

*Batch 5*: *Cab/Merlot Chilean Grapes* Oct 2 to Dec 8 (just temporary)	

*Batch 6:* *Sangio blend* from Oct. 2014	Dec 8 to Dec 20

*Batch 7:* *Petite Syrah* Dec 20	to Mar 09

*Batch 8:* *Sangiovese Blend 2nd run* Mar 09, 2016


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2016)

About 2 years for a 6 gallon - you're halfway there.


----------



## geek (Apr 10, 2016)

Almost a year.
I didn't have plans for Chilean grapes, darn, and don't have anything else available to go next other than kit wine, so I guess I need to make Chilean grapes wine...::


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 18, 2016)

Here is what I have in carboys awaiting barrel. Please let me know your rotation thoughts. Also, do you just rinse with hot water after emptying barrel and putting new wine in? Reason for asking is I have a buddy that doesn't even rinse his barrel just empties and racks the next wine in (all reds). He says SO2 takes care of any bacteria and doesn't do anything to flavor with residual wine in the oak.

Old lodi zin 12 gal
cheap chardonnay 6gal
amarone 12gal
CA trinity red 12gal
Malbec 12gal
super tuscan 6gal
merlot 12 gal

Was thinking the chardonnay, then the zin, ST or amarone first. 

going into primary(s)
SL merlot 6gal
lodi cab 6gal


----------



## Johnd (Apr 18, 2016)

As long as my wines are clear when they go into the barrel, I don't do anything to the barrel before putting a new wine in. I rack out using my auto siphon with the anti sediment tip removed, pretty much sucks it dry. 

I've never put a white wine into a barrel after a red was in it, can you do that without discoloring the white?


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 18, 2016)

Johnd said:


> As long as my wines are clear when they go into the barrel, I don't do anything to the barrel before putting a new wine in. I rack out using my auto siphon with the anti sediment tip removed, pretty much sucks it dry.
> 
> I've never put a white wine into a barrel after a red was in it, can you do that without discoloring the white?



John,
From what I have read, many start a green barrel with a chardonnay, then on to the reds. Unless someone wanted a blush chardonnay...joking of course.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 19, 2016)

thruhike00 said:


> Here is what I have in carboys awaiting barrel. Please let me know your rotation thoughts. Also, do you just rinse with hot water after emptying barrel and putting new wine in? Reason for asking is I have a buddy that doesn't even rinse his barrel just empties and racks the next wine in (all reds). He says SO2 takes care of any bacteria and doesn't do anything to flavor with residual wine in the oak.
> 
> Old lodi zin 12 gal
> cheap chardonnay 6gal
> ...



I rinse with hot water to get any tartrates or other sediment out (though my wines are clear before going in). 

I'd go Chardonnay first, then probably Amarone, then ST. But as long as you're checking regularly to be sure you don't overdo it, any order is fine (as long as the Chard is first). 

What size barrel?


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 19, 2016)

23l for this one. I really like Geek's rotation. With the amarone and malbec that can take some oak first. Geek are you rinsing your barrel between wines? Also, what are you using to check free SO2? Any recommendations for a barrel newbie?


----------



## geek (Apr 19, 2016)

thruhike00 said:


> 23l for this one. I really like Geek's rotation. With the amarone and malbec that can take some oak first. Geek are you rinsing your barrel between wines? Also, what are you using to check free SO2? Any recommendations for a barrel newbie?



If I remember correctly, I did rinse the barrel once because I knew I put in a wine that was not clear and had lots of sediments, so I used hot water with k-meta and rinsed that way. Worked very good.


----------

